# int-Wertevergleich mit if-else-Verzweigung



## Pillepalle (10. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man mit if-else-Verzweigungen 3 int Werte vergleichen kann?
Man soll den kleinsten herausfinden und ausgeben und dabei aber auch berücksichtigen, dass werte gleich groß sein können. Ist das so aufwendig wie ich vermute?

Viele Grüße
pillepalle


----------



## Kiri (10. Dez 2011)

Schau mal hier.

Sieht nach der gleichen Aufgabe aus.


----------



## Final_Striker (10. Dez 2011)

Du vergleichst dein Wert A mit B und danach den kleineren von den beiden mit dem Wert C.


----------



## Spacerat (10. Dez 2011)

Also wenn das schon aufwendig ist...
	
	
	
	





```
public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		max(1, 2, 3); // beliebig ändern
	}

	private static void max(int a, int b, int c)
	{
		if(a == b) {
			if(b == c) {
				System.out.println("Alle Werte sind gleich");
			} else {
				System.out.println("a und b sind gleich c ist " + ((c > b)? "grösser" : "kleiner"));
			}
		} else if(a == c) {
			System.out.println("a und c sind gleich b ist " + ((b > c)? "grösser" : "kleiner"));
		} else if(b == c) {
			System.out.println("b und c sind gleich a ist " + ((a > c)? "grösser" : "kleiner"));
		} else {
			int max = Math.max(a, Math.max(b, c));
			int min = Math.min(a, Math.min(b, c));
			if(max == a) {
				System.out.println("a ist am höchsten, gefolgt von "
						+ ((min == b)? "c" : "b") + ", gefolgt von "
						+ ((min == b)? "b" : "c"));
			} else if(max == b) {
				System.out.println("b ist am höchsten, gefolgt von "
						+ ((min == a)? "c" : "a") + ", gefolgt von "
						+ ((min == a)? "a" : "c"));
			} else {
				System.out.println("c ist am höchsten, gefolgt von "
						+ ((min == b)? "a" : "b") + ", gefolgt von "
						+ ((min == b)? "b" : "a"));
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------

